# Kim Kardashian's Shoedazzle



## emily_3383 (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone else thinks this is cool? I dont need that many shoes but its fun.

How it works: You take a survey to find out your shoe style and then every month they select 5 shoes for you to pick from. It costs $39 a month but you have the option to skip a month if you aren't interested in any of them. So you only get charged when you choose a pair you like.

Thoughts?







ShoeDazzle! Your Personal Shoe Stylist


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2009)

This is really neat. Especially if you're a shoe fanatic.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 31, 2009)

This sounds like fun...nd $40 for a pair of cute shoes isn't bad at all. I'm tempted to try it!


----------



## strawberrymilk (Mar 31, 2009)

that's a really cool idea!!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 31, 2009)

That's actually a really good idea!

Especially for people who love shoes.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 31, 2009)

i actually really like this idea.

though it is not for me since i do not need shoes all that much, and i really only get maybe one pair of shoes a year. but if you love shoes this is an in-expensive way to get shoes for not so much money


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man..this website is going to get me in trouble..lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 31, 2009)

oooh looks fun!

but would probably end up expensive for me, lol


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 1, 2009)

I love this! When I have money I'm going to try it...





Thanks for posting!


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 1, 2009)

Um, I don't think so. You can probably go to Payless and get better quality. I'm sure all the shoes are made in China and are worth about $10 (at most) per pair. I'm a good bargain shopper, and I can find top quality for $39. These just look cheap.


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2009)

I have too many addictions already!! lol


----------



## Roxie (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds cool


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't need help feeding my already sick addiction lol It looks like a great idea though


----------



## Anthea (Apr 1, 2009)

They don't ship to Australia and they don't have shoes my size. I have big feet.


----------



## Kasia (Apr 2, 2009)

it's good idea


----------



## Aniger86 (Apr 10, 2009)

Enterprising new idea to sell shoes!


----------



## amymonel (Apr 10, 2009)

you know... i am tempted to try.

okay, i just took a tour of the website and answered a few questions and saw the shoe collection....

i am sorry but most of the shoes on the website are kind of hideous (wouldn't be caught dead in) except for maybe a pair of gladiator sandals.

i'll take my $40 and go buy some more make up. kthx.


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 10, 2009)

that's great for people who LOVE shoes... but... i'm dirt cheap and i have like.. 13 pairs max and i wear one pair almost every day-- not necessary for me, but that'd be great for shoe lovers!! it's a way good way to seelll them too.(those marketing gurus are good!)


----------



## xtiffanyx (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the idea, but those shoes look like ones I could find at Charlotte Russe or gojane.com for twenty something dollars.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 11, 2009)

Ha ha, I should tell mummy about this! She'll be so upset. And prolly helpless.


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope. Something about sharing shoes with the public at large...just no. That is one of the main reason why I don't bowl that much.


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *gommiebears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope. Something about sharing shoes with the public at large...just no. That is one of the main reason why I don't bowl that much. I think you are seeing this as a shoe version of BagBorroworSteal.com, but that's not it. You get brand new shoes and you keep them. It's purchasing shoes, not borrowing!
My sister signed up and just paid for her first pair!


----------

